# Opinions on my 0.9 Gal Marina Cubus Shrimp Tank



## megumz (Jul 15, 2015)

Light is 7W (I think), trying to grow dwarf hairgrass, java moss, and that other plant in the background that I forgot the name of. I have 3 yama rocks with java moss attached by cotton thread, 2 small and 1 large. My tank currently holds 2 Crystal Reds, 2 adult Fire Reds (?) and 2 babies. I haven't actually scaped before so this is my first attempt. I usually just grow plants and keep shrimp in there but since my tank is in my office at work I'd like it to be a bit more visually appealing. 

:help:I'd like to hear your opinions on how I should re-arrange my tank! :hihi: I know it looks really full so let me know what you suggest. Dont judge me I know it looks a mess :icon_frow

:help:Also, if anyone has suggestions or links to a better light that will fit the tank let me know (6x6x6)! I was going to get a filter but might not considering how small the tank is. My dwarf hairgrass is not doing well so I took most of them home to grow emersed. I'm scared to dose with fertilizer because my shrimp are precious to me  Although I've been doing research, I'm still not comfortable unless someone else has done it in a tank this size before. Don't want to have a big CO2 setup in my office either.

Pics
1. Front view
2. Side view
3. Rear view


Sorry this post is all over the place. I'm just super excited to hear what you guys think! :red_mouth Thanks in advance!!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Alternate light option: Deep Blue Solarflare Micro LED 6700k However it uses a suction cup not a clamp. Some of that brand of tanks come with a mini led that slips onto the glass lip. I don't think it can grow anything more than low light, you stem plant would not get enough light with the stock Marina light.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Aqualighter pico*

I like this one. I have two (bought one, went back for a second), very sleek and bright for a small tank. Light temp described as 5000-6500K. 

Amazon.com : COLLAR AquaLighter Pico LED Lights for Freshwater Aquarium, Up to 3-Gallon : Pet Supplies


----------



## megumz (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------

